# BUCS Road Race



## montage (13 May 2011)

does national B mean cat 4 riders can race?
Anybody else doing BUCS road race?


----------



## montage (13 May 2011)

Sussed out now

"all catagories can enter"


----------



## Will1985 (13 May 2011)

I'm pretty sure riders can even get a day licence for this. I'll be in the feed zone.


----------



## montage (13 May 2011)

Will1985 said:


> I'm pretty sure riders can even get a day licence for this. I'll be in the feed zone.



How does the feed zone work exactly?....a race that distance, it seems silly not to have something sorted.

We don't really stand a chance at winning it - all of our guys racing are cat 4....infact I might just attack as soon as the flag drops then watch the rest of the race from the sidelines


----------



## Will1985 (13 May 2011)

The feed zone is about 200m long and situated on an uphill stretch about half a mile from the finish line. You pass through it 6 times. It's obviously not as busy as a pro feed zone as the 'peloton' is usually in pieces by the end of the 2nd lap when people start to want drinks and gels passed up to them.


----------

